# Sebae Anemone



## jburt1979 (Mar 4, 2012)

I hope I'm posting in the correct area. I have a question on a newly bought Sebae anemone and I've never posted to a forum before.
I didn't notice until I got home that it seems to be missing the column and foot? I can't tell which way this guy is supposed to go. I'm including a photo. 

What I think probably happened (because there were 2 for sale in the tank) is that it split during shipment to the LFS. He is very small, 2-2.5 inchis is diameter with a large white/tan mouth (I think) and on the bottom are all tentacles and a small hole. He hasn't taken food yet. Immediately after acclimating and putting in the tank my peppermint shrimp went right to him and started cleaning him. Since, he has expelled waste (?), a filmy tansluscent substance coming out of the mouth. Any idea what this is?

He also hasn't grabbed onto a place. Just sort of blows around like a tumbleweed in the current until he hits a spot that isn't as strong and settles as the picture shows.

All kinds of questions there... I do have a Condy, who has been prett good. I'm new to the reef piece, but the tank has been established for almost 2 years now with the same 2 original damsels and live rock. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Aquarium Gallery - Sebae Anemone 2










Thank you.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Be looks alittle tattered, but not all that bad. Ya kind of leave him to his own, he will latch on where he likes it. Need strong lighting for a Anemone and good water conditions.


----------

